# Terrestrial moss in aquariums?



## ansbfish (Nov 12, 2007)

I had some moss growing out front near where rain water hits, and I thought it'd be nice in an aquarium, but couldn't find info on whether it would grow/live submerged.

So, I filled a small bowl with it and some of my tanks water and floated it for about 48 hours. It hasn't turned brown or yellow, its still very green and alive (I assume?). I went ahead and put it in the tank now, and it seems to be a hit with my plecos, but the question is, will it actually live?

The plecos are in love with it, they have been on top of it like a lawnmower or just laying there.

So I was just wondering if anyone had experience with terrestrial mosses in aquariums, and if its safe to grow/add more?

Picture 1:









Picture 2:









Not sure what kind of moss it is, just some moss growing in some dirt and on rocks, possibly rock cap moss or fern moss?

Also that sprout off grass is totally new and grew while submerged for the 48hr.


----------



## ansbfish (Nov 12, 2007)

Woops, this could very well be in the wrong section...

Not really sure, if it is, sorry!


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

It'll die.. I tried it..It'll start to turn black after a few weeks. They need some period in the air.


----------



## ansbfish (Nov 12, 2007)

mistergreen said:


> It'll die.. I tried it..It'll start to turn black after a few weeks. They need some period in the air.


That's too bad, I was hoping it'd live. :icon_sad:

It'd look so beautiful in a tank, are there any aquatic plants similar to this moss in appearance? All aquatic mosses I've seen so far are very grass looking, and the only thing close is morimo balls but those are algae.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

It might live, I've had terrestrial mosses live in my tank. 

Unless you have a positive ID of the moss you wont know until you try.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I have done what you're doing.

You will have mixed success, some will do well for a year and some will die in a week. Most will give out a TON of new growth all the sudden that doesn't really look the orriginal moss, then it will stop growing, eventually dieing.

Please, spare the moss and don't drown any more 

-Andrew


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

ansbfish said:


> That's too bad, I was hoping it'd live. :icon_sad:
> 
> It'd look so beautiful in a tank, are there any aquatic plants similar to this moss in appearance? All aquatic mosses I've seen so far are very grass looking, and the only thing close is morimo balls but those are algae.


I know it's not free but you can use aquatic moss or use algae like those mariano?sp balls.


----------

